# Some random experiences



## wolffeeder (Jun 27, 2013)

I was at work one night, when a female EMT started to carry a training torso walked by the desk. She stopped for a minute and mentioned that she hated taking the steps. I suggested the elevator. She said she couldn't take the elevator with as many donuts as she eats. or she would be huge.

---------------

A mother and two teenage girls who are in some dance studio came in one night carrying a pizza. She asked if I wanted a piece, I said yes. I went to get napkins, and when I came back she said "They decided to give you the two biggest pieces."

------------------

I was at Walmart one day getting some potato wedges to eat. I asked the woman at the counter for a pound of them. She put some in a container, weighed it, and asked if it was ok that it was over. I didn't ask how much over, I just said yes. It was .31 pounds over...

6/15
Stopped at cici's for lunch. They didn't have regular pepperoni pizza when I went up, so I got a couple other pieces. K went up for more and ask them to make one. 
She asked how many I wanted, and I said a couple, which she told the guy. A few minutes later, the guy brings out a plate with 4 pieces on it. I had almost gotten more while I was waiting, but didn't.
Total: 7 pieces of pizza, 4 bread sticks, some salad, a bit of pasta, a brownie, and a cinnamon roll. K bumped into my belly with her elbow a few minutes later, and asked if I were full... I was full, but could have had a bit more.

6/22
Stopped at an Arby's in an out of the way place. My chicken sandwich was dry, but the fries were packed into the medium container. My Dr. Pepper was touching the bottom of the lid.
The girl at the counter had her shirt untucked, and I noticed a bit of a belly bouncing as she walked.

---------------

quotes from a very thin former co-worker last fall

(Looking at food) If she does this everytime I see her, I'm going to get fat fast.

(She was talking about food and said) I stepped on the scales at the end of last week, and I was five pounds heavier.

If I bought one of every pumpkin thing during the eating season, I would get real fat real fast.


----------



## wolffeeder (Jul 15, 2013)

The across the street neighbor had a woman staying with him a while back. She was talking one evening about having eaten some soup. She had her hand on her belly, and from the looks of it, had eaten the whole pot of soup...

A group of women at work were finishing up lunch when I came into the break room. One commented that she was stuffed, and her belly was sticking out a little.

Camp last week
Sunday was 206 before leaving
Subway turkey sub, 2 pepperoni rolls, chips, cookie, cupcake

Monday
cereal, yogurt, corn dog breading, peaches, fries, salad, peanut butter cookie, 2 more unwanted peanut butter cookies, doritos, chicken, mashed potatoes, peach cobbler, salad, green beans, pepperoni, cheese, crackers, cupcake

Tuesday
2 biscuits with butter, yogurt, cereal, 5 chicken nuggets, cooked apples, tater tots, salad, 7 more chicken nuggets, more tater tots, spaghetti - cook put serving on plate then put more, salad, garlic bread, brownie, fruit, tortilla chips and cheese, more tortilla chips. I felt decently full afterwards, but wondered how much more spaghetti I could have eaten...

Wednesday
yogurt, bacon, cereal, turkey sandwich, salad, pineapple, pudding, another turkey sandwich, was given more pineapple, cube steak, mashed potatoes, pepperoni, cheese, 12 oreo cookies, peppers, pineapple

Thursday
2 pancakes, 1 toast, cereal, yogurt, went back and was given 3 more pancakes, personal pan pizza, apple cobbler, salad, went back for another personal pan pizza. Found out afterwards we were having a banquet for dinner...
1 pork chop that didn't have much meat, roll, green beans, scalloped potatoes, cake, ice cream. Someone asked if anyone wanted the other half of their roll. No one else wanted it, so they asked me. I took it. Someone else didn't want the other half of their roll, and gave it to me, too. Another person asked if I wanted their pork chop. She said I didn't have to take it, but it was there if I wanted it. I ended up eating it.
That added a pork chop and a roll to my meal. The second person commented that I was the garbage disposal. I felt like I could have eaten more.
cookies for snack later.

Friday
2 waffle, yogurt, bacon. Personal pan pizza, 1 piece of pizza, 3 bread sticks, 1 hot dog, potato salad, ambrosia, ice cream cone. The personal pan pizza just started to ease the hunger, so I gladly took the other piece of pizza. 

I was 206 when I left Sunday, and was 210.4 Friday night.

Saturday when I got up, I was 208.6. Sunday I am back to 206.8. I usually lose 5 or 6 pounds being there. I guess having a hurt knee and eating some more paid off...

------

Today
Here, have some donuts. (handing me a pack of 4 mini donuts.)


----------



## wolffeeder (Jul 18, 2013)

I was given a pack of 6 mini donuts today when I walked in. They expire today. 20 minutes later, someone set another pack on my desk. A couple hours later, someone else asked if I wanted the last two they had.


----------



## wolffeeder (Jul 19, 2013)

wolffeeder said:


> I was given a pack of 6 mini donuts today when I walked in. They expire today. 20 minutes later, someone set another pack on my desk. A couple hours later, someone else asked if I wanted the last two they had.



There was a banana on my desk when I came back from lunch after 'donut day'. An hour later, I was given a small pepperoni roll 'for a snack'...


----------



## wolffeeder (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a dream 8/19/13 that I was being slowly filled up with possibly peanut butter. I have a feeling that the prednisone influenced this...

------------

A woman at work brought in some donuts one day. She said, "You've got to help me eat these... If I eat them, I'll get fat."

We had a Christmas party. She brought pasta. I had three plates of food and two large pieces of cake. I was sitting there, very full, when she came in and said I had to take some pasta - she wouldn't be able to eat it all. I already had... I thought she was going to bring some more back to me, but didn't...

---------------

I went to the doctor the other day for sinus problems, and got the usual prednisone treatment. This was followed by a few days of eating...

8/14 205.0 - 203.8
8/15 203.2 - 205.8
8/16 203.8 - 207.2
8/17 205.8 - 210.6
8/18 209.2 - 211.8
8/19 210.0 - 213.4
8/20 211.4 - 215.0
8/21 212.6 - 214.4
8/22 212.4 -


----------



## Russell Williams (Aug 26, 2013)

wolffeeder said:


> 6/15
> 
> Total: 7 pieces of pizza, 4 bread sticks, some salad, a bit of pasta, a brownie, and a cinnamon roll.
> .



Louise and I once went to a Cici's and I was trying to keep up with Louise.
She had seven pieces of pizza, a couple of bread sticks, a salad, one or two brownies, and 7 cinnamon rolls. I think I stopped at 6 cinnamon rolls.


----------



## wolffeeder (Aug 30, 2013)

I could probably have had another cinnamon roll or two. Unless prednisone had been involved... Then, it's hard to tell...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Mar 26, 2021)

Lost access to the email for this account, and can't remember the password...

7-30-19
Thank you Burger King cashier who put the 3 sets of utensils in my bag with my three orders of pancakes the other day. I now have two extra, unopened sets...

I wasn't sure about finishing all 9, but at almost $3/3, I did. Probably could have had 3 more.

9-25-19
They've been trying to save me a spot closer to work. They've been bringing me a piece of pizza or cookies occasionally at lunch.
-----
Why don't you take the last two donuts home?
-----
Maybe that's partially where the extra 10 pounds came from...

10-17-19
5. On Friday I was given 2 pieces of pie, 2 cookies, and a brownie. Saturday, I was given 5.5 donuts. 

10-18-19
5. 3.5 donuts, a piece of pizza, and 5 cookies this week 

10-25-19
slice of pizza and 4 cookies 

11-6-19
I think the girl at Cicis looked over my way and smiled briefly. The pepperoni pizza was continually restocked with no wait time.
Not sure if my belly was sticking out when I paid at the next store, but the girl at the counter cheerfully told me about the toy drive and coupons, then added that there would be food trucks at the event. (10 pieces of pizza, pasta, a couple brownies, and a couple cinnamon rolls, it had to be sticking out...)
12-28-19
4. “Someone needs to take that coconut cream pie”, she said. 

“I don't want it”, one said. 

“We don't like coconut”, another replied. 

“I don't like coconut”, someone else said.

“I'll take a piece of it”, I said. 

“You get to take the whole thing then...”, she replied to me. 

1-7-20
1. Sunday: "Your belly is sticking out of your shirt." (The bottom button sits at belly button level and tends to show skin.)

1. Tuesday: "You can have the big piece of pie."

1-25-20
Was given 7 donuts and 2 sandwiches over the last 2 weeks. 

2-28-20
2 crispy chicken and 1 fish from Burger King should have been a complete meal, not the appetizer...

3-7-20
1. "The four donuts and 8 cupcakes in there are for you", she said. 

3-17-20
7. "You should take those last two donuts home with you...", she said. 

3-19-20
7. "You can have the other half of that blueberry muffin", she said. (250 cal) "Why don't you take that banana muffin with you?" (550 cal) 

3-20-20
7. "Why don't you take these 6 small bags of chips, the blueberry donut, and this box of peanut butter bars with you?" 

4-2-20
Up 4.8lbs from Monday of last week... 

4-15-20
Up 6.2 lbs since 3/23/20... 

4-28-20
Oh, you said *flatten* the curve... I guess I didn't hear the *L*... 

5-12-20
4. Her: “Eat the rest of that pasta salad. If I keep it here, I'll end up eating it.” 
-----
4. Her: “Do you want this other cheeseburger?” 
-----
4. Her: “Do you want some of this pistachio cake to take home?” 
Me: “Let me try it first.”
-Later-
Her: “So, what do you think about the cake?” 
Me: “Yes.”

Left with 4 pieces in a container and a 6x6 piece of another cake. 

7-11-20
(I step into camper.)

2. “There's another pork chop in there...”

9-12-20
Halloween 2019: (talks self out of buying fake belly costume to see how I look) "Maybe I'll buy one next year..."

September 2020: (relaxes abdominal muscles) "Guess I saved $25 and a trip to the Halloween store..."

9-18-20
5. A piece of pizza and cookie turned into 2 pieces of pizza and a piece of pie last week.

5. That turned into 2 pieces of pizza, a piece of cake, 2 pumpkin squares with icing, and 2 cookies today.

9-21-20
I used to eat a little, but a little wouldn't do,
So a little got more and more

9-24-20
5. Today brought 2 pieces of pizza, 2 four ounce ice cream cups, 2 peanut butter cookies, and a piece of cake, in addition to my bowl of rice for lunch. 

9-25-20
5. In addition to my regularly scheduled lunch, I was given a piece of pizza, medium fries, 2 four ounce ice cream cups, 2 desert squares, and a piece of cherry pie. 

9-26-20
4. "Do you want any donuts to take home?", she asked. 

10-5-20
244.6 Wednesday morning. 248.4 Wednesday evening. Highest weight so far. 

10-17-20
1. Her: Do you want to keep these pumpkin cookies to eat or take them to work?

Me: How many are there?

Her: About 30... Maybe you could take a few of them to work.

10-18-20
9. Her: Do you want a cookie?
Me: Yes, I'm almost starting to growl.
Her: Actually, you can have the rest of them... They are still fresh. (Handing me about half of a family size Chips Ahoy package)

-----------------------------------------------------

Washed and dried the XL t-shirt made of DryBlend material that was given to us at work.

*Looks in mirror after getting it on*

"Yeah, that probably shouldn't happen..."

"If I were female, I guess this is what I would look like at 7-8 months along..."

"Oh, look... If I raise my arms up, the shirt rides up to my belly button and stays up..."

10-19-20
Haven't seen this person for a few months

Her: "You look nice, have you lost weight?"

To myself: No, I'm actually up 10 pounds...

10-20-20
*coming back from lunch*

5. "Did you get your belly full?"

"Not really..."

"No? Sounds like you need to bring bigger lunch..."

-----

1. "I put some of the pumpkin cookies in the freezer, so you don't have to take them anywhere..." 

10-23-20
Me: "Could I get some fries?"
10. Her: "Sure..."
(puts two scoops in takeout container)
Her: "Would you like anything else?"
Me: (looks at food case while holding 2 takeout containers) "I guess that will be all..."

11-20-20
I remember the days when 2 fish sandwiches was impossible. I managed one time to do two with the help of prednisone. I tried two today and probably could have had two more... 

11-29-20
Down 5 pounds over the Thanksgiving holiday... 

12-1-20
Guess I never paid much attention to my belly sticking out, until I saw it sticking out in a picture someone took... 

12-2-20
I thought I lost 5 pounds over the holiday. They were just misplaced, I found them... 

12-17-20
7. said to me: “I'll take these two pieces of cheesecake home, and you can have the other three pieces...”

12-19-20
2. “Do you want a big piece or little piece of cake?

“I don't know”

“How about this lump right here?” (pointing to a section of the bundt cake that was about half an inch taller than the rest)

(Ended up with 2 sections of the cake and 3 decent sized scoops of ice cream.)

12-27-20

A relative on one side of the family decided to bake cookies for the first time in several years – ended up with a dozen of them.

For Christmas, I received a shirt box full of 20 cookies and 36 small fudge squares, for the first time I can remember. This relative has commented favorably after noticing my weight going up.

Christmas dinner consisted of 4 biscuits with no gravy, a Belgian waffle, 4 chunks of ham, 3 cake balls, and fruit salad.

3. Ended up with ¾ of a 9” cheesecake to take home and another dozen cookies.

I've probably eaten ¾ of a carton of ice cream over the last few day.

I've never been one who was good at guessing someone's motivation for doing something, but is it me or do people seem to be enabling weight gain? If not enabling, then at least not hindering...

1-1-2021
Not much new. Ended up with some cookies to take to work. Guess I'll have to finish off the rest of this stuff so it doesn't go bad.

2. “I guess I could have just got the one chicken...”, she said.
(Maybe I should have had some more...)

Starting the new year at 242.4.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Mar 26, 2021)

1-5-2021

Sadly, the small snack pies went bad.

-----------------------------
putting two spoonfuls of pudding in a bowl

1. “Do you want more pudding?”

“Yes... Another spoonful.”

That was a lot of pudding on top of two hot dogs, 2/3 of a large plate of tater tots, and some beans.

243 in the morning – 247.6 in the evening. 245.8 the next morning.

-----------------------------------------

I don't have to worry about the boxes of snack cakes going past their Best by date.




1-6-2021

6. I had my regular lunch, and was given a Burger King chicken sandwich today. The chicken was supposed to be fish, but they got it wrong. I had 2 Burger King fish sandwiches later, and a waffle just now.

I remember 15 years ago, how much I didn't want to go over 200 pounds...


1-9-2021

4. “Do you want to get yours or do you want me to get it?” (referring to pie)

I walked over as the pie is cut. It is about 4 inches wide and 2-3 inches tall.

“Do you want a smaller piece to try?”

“No.”, as the piece is put in a bowl with a scoop of ice cream on it. I went back for a piece of cake and a bit of orange ice cream.

Later...

Ended up with a small to go container of chicken.

“Do you want a piece of apple pie to take home?”

“Yes.”

When I went back in, there was a small to go container with apple pie visible around the edges with the lid closed. Anymore and the lid wouldn't have closed.

One piece remained.

4. “I'm not going to be able to get rid of this, am I?”, she said as I stood there.

I held out my hand for it.

“Do you want some of this cake?”

“Yes.”

“Big container or small container?”

1. “Better make it a big container for two pieces. He'll eat it.”

So, I ended up with two pieces of cake.


1-14-21

I didn't want to go past 200, but 205 wasn't bad. 215 wasn't bad. It seemed like one day I woke up and there was 230.

In 2001, I think I was around 165.

On January 1, 2019, I weighed 223.4. May 15, 2019, I was 230. 
On January 1, 2020, I weighed 237. May 15, 2020, I was 242.6.

Currently, I range from 242 to 248 at night depending on the day. I'm probably one of the few with a morning weight and night weight spreadsheet with graphs...

Life is a bit different being 100 pounds heavier from high school.

-------

5. “You barely fit through there carrying all that stuff.”

6. “He hasn't gained any weight, so it must be all the stuff.”

I guess I wear it pretty well.

-------

11. Before Christmas, I mentioned not being able to find raisin crème pies anywhere. Someone was listening and gave me a box of 12 of the large ones. I started eating them during quarantine. It was easy – too easy – to eat more than one at a time without it being too much.

1. Was given a half gallon of milk, which became a half gallon of chocolate pudding from the other day. The last of it went bad, and had to be thrown away. The other half gallon of milk became lemon pudding. I had a bowl of it. Had some banana bread made from 3 bananas that were going to go bad.

1-15-21

5. Given two pieces of pizza.

5. “Do you want this piece of pecan pie?”

“I don't know that I've ever had it...”

“Do you want to try a little piece? If you like it, you can have the rest.”

So, I tried it and was given the rest.

After lunch...

“They say pecan pie is the most fattening pie you can eat, but whatever, right...”

I nodded my head.

-------

Got a couple 590 calorie tastycake honey buns. Also got a couple giant 710 calorie tastycake honey buns. I've never seen the giant ones before.

1-17-21

1. Was sent a piece of birthday cake.

-------

2 fish and 10 nuggets felt like barely anything for lunch at 1pm – guess being distracted helps. Dinner was a large plate of chicken, vegetables, and noodles mixed together at 9:30pm. 

1-18-21

1. “I think I may have made too many tater tots, but oh well...”

Considering there were 68 left for me, perhaps it was...

1-24-21

Not much new...

Only had 32 tater tots around the 21st.

5. “Take these last couple pieces of jerky, if I keep it here, I'll eat it.”

5. Two pieces of pizza on Friday.

1/27/21

Piece of chicken
potato slices
2 pieces of pizza
fries

1/28/21
turkey
mashed potatoes
dressing

brownie bar

10. Got a brownie, chocolate syrup, crushed oreos

“Do you want ice cream?”

“Yes.”

“Is that all?”

“I think so.”

I step over to the pizza bar.

(brownie bar server steps over)

10. “Do you want some pizza?”

“Yes.”

“One or two?”

“Two.”

“Anything else?”

“I'll step over here and get some fries...”

(She stepped over and put fries in the box – the other server was busy – folded the lid and handed it to me.)

248.6 that night.

2-5-21

Lunch
1 piece of chicken
rice
pasta with chicken
2 pieces of pizza
fries
2 small containers of strawberry ice cream

Dinner
(Dennys)
3 piece fish
fries
corn

brownie
2 bananas

248.2 at the end of the day, +4

2-6-21

245.2

2-13-21

38 tater tots Thursday night

Tonight

2. “Do you want a piece of cake or a cupcake or both?”

“Both.”

“Both?”, she said sounding somewhat surprise. “Do you want ice cream?”

“Yes.”

3-5-21

6. “Why don't you take those two donuts home with you? Everyone else already got what they wanted...”

3-13-21

1. “What's this?”, she asked as she patted my belly.

Then brought me a double chocolate muffin.

Then a raspberry filled donut a couple days later.

-------

9. I was singled out by someone else and asked if I wanted the four small sandwiches to take home.

3-19-21

1. I was given a thin slice of 2 layer chocolate cake Monday.

------------ 

5. (Handing me a very small snack package with a few little crackers and pieces of cheese in it) “It's not a donut, but...”

------------- 

6. Had 2 donuts and a McDonanlds apple pie today.

3-19-21

1. “You're looking a bit rounder through here...” (pointing at belly)

3-21-21

1. “Here's 8 donuts...”

3-23-21

8I was given an 8 count chicken nugget box that had 9 in it.

3-24-21

5. I was given a sandwich today.

I think the people are too disconnected for this to be a coordinated effort to give me food.

12. I got a brownie from the brownie bar today, and they were out of ice cream. I guess they tried to make up for it by putting enough melted chocolate to equal the weight of the brownie.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 5, 2021)

4-5-21

Nothing much happened last week.

Someone did bring donuts and little cupcakes in Thursday.

“Just take the rest of the cupcakes and get them out of here...”

Today:

“Here, take these peanut butter eggs.”

I ended up with 13 peanut butter eggs at I think 90 calories each.

---

“Have you ever had banana split pie?”, she asked.

“No, but I like banana splits and I like pie, so...”

“I'll bring you a piece tomorrow.”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 8, 2021)

4-7-21

So, yesterday I had the piece of banana split pie.

I was also given a piece of two layer chocolate cake.

Today was garbage day. Instead of it going to waste, I was given a piece of chocolate pie and a fairly large piece of apple pie.

In the morning, I've been hovering around 248. Last week at night, I was staying around 251. I'm having the same feelings I was having when I crossed over 200, I guess I'd never considered being close enough to 250 to have to think about it.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 10, 2021)

4-10-21

Thursday brought 4 cookies.

Friday brought the leftover middle piece of an almond filled Easter egg. I ate the chocolate around it and left the middle. I was also given a packaged donut.

Today was a DQ stop for a tiny 8 piece chicken bite combo and a medium chocolate sundae.

Sometimes I feel like I've been transported into someone's story...


----------



## TheShannan (Apr 10, 2021)

wolffeederblog said:


> 4-10-21
> 
> Thursday brought 4 cookies.
> 
> ...


Is the chicken bite combo that meal with the mini biscuits? I just saw the ad today when I was getting a shake


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 11, 2021)

8 chicken bites, a bag of chips and a drink for $8.


----------



## RVGleason (Apr 12, 2021)

I’m going through some treatments, and this morning had an ultrasound and MRI done. I was laying down on the table as they were getting things ready, and the nurse said she was going to temporarily place a couple of things on my chest because they might roll off if they were placed on my belly!


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 15, 2021)

4-15-21

Tuesday brought 9 cookies.

Wednesday brought a cream filled donut.

Thursday (today) I had two large plates with the bottom covered in spaghetti, but not heaped up. The problem is that I think I could have had 3 plates with no problem, and probably 4 without straining too much.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 17, 2021)

4-17-21

3 pounds of spaghetti for lunch today. (Plate and spaghetti weighed 3.8 pounds, so it was probably a bit more...) 2.5 hours later, I feel like I could do another 3...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 22, 2021)

4-18-21

More spaghetti for lunch. Went for a walk a couple hours later.

4-21-21

Asked for a second scoop of mashed potatoes at cafeteria, got two giant scoops. Is it bad when they remember what pasta sauce you get?

4-22-21

3 blueberry donuts this week.


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 4, 2021)

5-4-21

Last week brought 2 blueberry donuts and 2 cream filled donuts.

Also a 460 calorie muffin.

Someone brought donuts in today. I had one with lunch.

Later...

“Did you get a donut?”

“Yes.”

“There's one more left if you want it.”

So, I had an afternoon snack.


Instead of "The Closer", I could be in a show called "The Finisher"...

It could consist of people asking:

"Do you want the rest of this?"

"Why don't you eat the rest of that, we won't eat it."

"Do you want this last piece of cake/pie/pizza?"


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 13, 2021)

Yet another update:

5-8-21

The cafeteria serves food in to go boxes. If you get more than one thing, it gets cumbersome to carry multiple boxes. I started using a plastic bag to carry the food in. One coworker has been keeping track of what is served and mentions when they serve something I like. We also have a small stock of plastic bags, since I like to use them to carry food.

5-10-21

Was asked if I wanted the large fry that was accidently made extra. 

“Yes.”

------------ 

“Here's a donut for you...”

----- 

Was also given 15 small thin mint cookies.

5-13-21

Ended up with a box of 8 caramel snack cakes. I ate two of them.

Was given a chocolate snack cake to see which one was better of the two.

------- 

“Do you want what's left of this small fry?” (about half)

------- 

Also was given a cherry turnover.


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 15, 2021)

5-15-21

Thursday brought a second cherry turnover and about a third of an order of medium fries.

Friday brought a cupcake.

“You can have that other cheese stick.” which made 4 of the 6 in the appetizer.

“I should have given you that 3rd pancake...”

Today, another cupcake.

Needed something for breakfast this morning. Decided to have a muffin. Ended up with a package of 4 chocolate/chocolate chip muffins with 3 left to eat.

----- 

When I first started this topic, it seemed like it was just random instances where I was given food.

It seems hard to believe, but in 2013, I was around 210 or so. Being 35 pounds or so heavier now, the instances don't seem so random. It seems like as I got heavier, I was given food more frequently. Now, it seems like hardly a day goes by that I am not given some kind of leftover food.

In trying to compensate, I have gone down from 252 to 246-248, but I'm stuck there because food tastes so good...


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 25, 2021)

5-19-21

I completely forgot about the 4 pounds of two-bite brownies in this bag...

Last cupcake tonight. That's half of a six pack.

Donuts at work today.

Person 1: (cuts corner off strawberry filled donut and tries it) “That's too rich for me. I don't want that. Does anyone want that?”

I had already picked out a chocolate covered cream filled donut. I ended up with the strawberry filled donut, too. These donuts are about an inch or so bigger than a regular hamburger bun and packed with filling.

Got a phone call Thursday morning letting me know that my mom had passed. Running on autopilot at the moment.

5-24-21

After the dinner...

Why don't you take that?

1 piece german chocolate cake
10 pieces lemon cake
1 piece coconut cream pie
7 cupcakes
20 brownies
12 chocolate chip cookies
7.5 lbs of mashed potatoes
10 small bags of potato chips
3 swiss cake rolls
4 chocolate bar snack cakes
A giant container of macaroni and cheese

I gave away
2 pieces of german chocolate cake
2 pieces of red velvet cake
4 pieces of lemon cake


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 2, 2021)

5/30/21

I was given two chocolate chip cookies today.

6-1-21

I was given 3 peanut butter no-bake cookies that filled up the bottom of a 4x8 or so aluminum pan.

6-2-21

8” meatball hoagie


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 7, 2021)

6-3-21

Dove candy bar 
2 bags of potato chips that were on sale
2 cartons of ice cream that were on sale

6-4-21

7 miniature Reese's all peanut butter cups
a glazed donut to celebrate National Donut Day

6-6-21

32oz vanilla yogurt

6-7-21

6 miniature apple bites
6 miniature cherry bites

I must say that the "random experiences" don't seem very random, anymore...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 13, 2021)

6-8-21

Ended up with 3 pieces of pizza

6-13-21

was given a small snack-size cupcake

I found something from 2008 that I had written where I had hit 202 but was back down to 197.

This morning, I was down to 243.6 from 251.6.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 18, 2021)

6-15-21

What's that? Another carton of cherry vanilla ice cream?

----------------------

Down to 243lbs from 251.6.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 20, 2021)

6/20/21

“Why don't you take that stuff home with you? It will go bad before someone is here to eat it...”

12 donuts
7 cupcakes
half of a round vanilla crème cake
2 loaves of bread


I guess if you don't turn down food, people keep offering it? As your waist gets bigger, they figure you need more food to fill you up?


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 24, 2021)

6-22-21

piece of chocolate cake someone in another department brought in

6-24-21

2 pieces of cheese pizza 3.5”x5” each

I was back up to 247.4 this morning.

I just finished 2 cupcakes, so there's 4 left. There's 4 donuts left.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 29, 2021)

6-26-21

Oreo ice cream bar

6-28-21

I was working outside and dripping with sweat.

Person 1: Why don't you just take your shirt off?

Person 2: Good luck with that...

Person 3: He won't do it.

Why not? I never really have. My shirt was wet enough to be sticking to my belly, so I guess it wasn't hidden very well. People might have had to put their sunglasses on with how white I am...

I noticed that Person 2 tries to keep her belly sucked in, being uphappy with it, and trying to lose it.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 7, 2021)

7/6/21

I seem to have ended up with 20 ice cream sandwiches.

And a watermelon.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 17, 2021)

7/9/21

380 calorie brownie

7/12/21

7 bananas

7/16/21

(second time through food line)

“That chicken wing is kinda small, do you want another one?”

--- 

“Do you want more salad?”

Ended up with two large servings of salad.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 20, 2021)

7/19/21

Given a donut.

“You can take that last one with you, if you want.”

7/20/21

Piece of cake

Piece of peach pie

Piece of blueberry cobbler

Just under 2 pounds of chicken salad


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 23, 2021)

7/21/21

6 chicken nuggets from McDonalds

7/22/21

given a blueberry turnover

1 blueberry and 3 apple left

“You two can split those and take them home...”

As I started to divide them,

“You can have those other two if you want them.”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 27, 2021)

7/27/21

(Digging around to find change in my pocket)

“Are you going to get a candy bar out of the machine?”

“I was, but I left my money upstairs.”

“I could loan you a dollar, how much are they?”

“$1.35”

“Or $1.35...”

“ I have the $0.35.”

“Here's a dollar...”

So, instead of just going back upstairs, I ended up with a candy bar.

-------------

I find myself trying to cut back to stay under 250. If I keep eating my usual and add everything else, I think, well, I don't know how much I would gain. Under 250 seems ok for now.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 3, 2021)

7-30-21

25 small snack bags of crackers

7-31-21

piece of cake

8-2-21

4 small fruit cups

8-3-21

2 cookies


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 6, 2021)

8-6-21

Given a hamburger-sized crème filled donut

“You can take those other (2) donuts home, if you want...”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 9, 2021)

8-7-21

The cashier gave me two to go containers to fill up without me asking.

8-8-21

The server asked if the person ahead of me if they wanted a big or small piece of lasagna.

They didn't ask me, and scooped out a big piece for me.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 13, 2021)

8-11-21

Coworker celebrated birthday with donuts – 1 donut

8-13-21

Friday donut day – 1 donut

1 leftover donut

“One or two containers?”

“Two.”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 21, 2021)

8-20-21

McDonalds apple pie

8-21-21

half of a blueberry pie


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 25, 2021)

8-23-21

6 bite-size chocolate bars

8-24-21

chocolate chip cookie

piece of Boston cream pie

brownie

100 calorie ice cream sandwich


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 26, 2021)

8-25-21

small chocolate snack cake

8-26-21

Looks like half a chocolate satin pie


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 28, 2021)

8-27-21

Looks like a couple pieces of chocolate cake...

-------

Et tu, universe?

Today was the second day this week I ended up with a second candy bar from the vending machine.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 2, 2021)

8-30-21

candy bar

8-31-21

4 bite size Hershey

9-1-21

2_25 ounce bag of party mix


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 3, 2021)

9/2/21

piece of cake and lump of icing at a retirement gathering for someone I know

half of a small bag of chips

“Why don't you take those other two pieces of cake?”

“Here's a McDonald's apple pie, too...”

9-3-21

Given a donut at work today.

Guess I'm the unofficial garbage disposal... I ended up with the last two donuts to take home.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 4, 2021)

According to the scale, I am down about 9 pounds to 243.4.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 9, 2021)

246.4 this morning...

9-8-21

McDonalds pull apart donut

snack pack of bite-size brownies

sandwich

9-9-21

peanut butter Reece's cookie

“Here's a second one...”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 15, 2021)

9-10-21

1 donut at work

Rather than leave them for the ants, I took the 2 leftover donuts home.

9/11/21

piece of chocolate cake

9/12/21

Some family members seem to be talking about my weight among themselves, but not when I'm around.

9-15-21

chocolate chip cookie


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 17, 2021)

9-17-21

Dozen donuts brought in at work today.

I had one in the morning.

“I didn't realize everyone was going to be off today, or I could have gotten half a dozen.”

Later:

“You two can divide the rest of those up when you leave.”

Donut with lunch.

Later:

“Did you get your donuts?”

“Yes, you can have the rest of them...”

That left 4 to take home...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 23, 2021)

9-21-21

two bite sized Hershey bars

9-22-21

piece of cherry cheesecake pudding pie

9-23-21

two hot dogs

two bite sized Hershey bars

piece of cherry cheesecake pudding pie


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 30, 2021)

9-24-21

donut

cupcake

piece of cherry cheesecake pudding pie

9-26-21

2 cupcakes

9-27-21

piece of cherry cheesecake pudding pie

6 chocolate chip cookies

3 cupcakes

9-28-21

piece of cake

ice cream

piece of cake

ice cream

8x10 cake

9-29-21

bought a magazine at Barnes & Noble. Got my receipt and a coupon for buy 2 cookies/brownies/scones get 1 free good until tomorrow. I'm not driving all the way back down there for that, so I got 3 chocolate chip cookies. I saw afterwards that they are 580 calories. Got my receipt and a duplicate coupon. Got 3 brownies. Got my receipt and another duplicate coupon. The guy said it would keep spitting them out. I tried to give the 3rd coupon to another customer, but he didn't want it. I gave the coupon to the cashier to do whatever with.

8 cheese sticks
6 boneless chicken wings
pretzel
brownie and ice cream for dessert

2 chocolate brownie cookies
2 chocolate chip cookies


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 2, 2021)

10-1-21

Friday seems to have become donut day... One in the morning. One at lunch. I took the last three home, but only two made it...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 21, 2021)

10-21-21

Well, I survived covid. I also lost 19 pounds at the same time from not being able to eat much.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 25, 2021)

“wow! You've lost weight”

“Not intentionally...”

“Well, maybe with the holidays coming up, you can get it back.”

10-22-21

Donut at work. Extra donut to take home.

10-25-21

Was talking to someone today who had covid back in December, and mentioned dropping 19 pounds in 10 days.

“Sounds like you have a job ahead of you... At least the food holidays are coming up...”


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 29, 2021)

10-27-21

2 small pieces of pizza
1 cupcake

10-28-21
3 small pieces of pizza
1 cupcake

10-29-21
3 medium donuts
guess I'll have these other 2 cupcakes later...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Nov 8, 2021)

11-3-21
“I made me 10 chicken nuggets, and you 12...”

Actual count was 14, and 40 tater tots.

11-3-21
2 small cookies

11-4 
snack size bag of cheese puffs

11-5-21
donut day
5 leftover


----------



## wolffeederblog (Nov 12, 2021)

11-9-21
12 peanut butter duplex cookies

11-10-21
McDonalds blueberry muffin
8 peanut butter duplex cookies

ended up having 3 hot dogs for dinner
piece of birthday cake

11-11-21
12 peanut butter duplex cookies
6 chocolate chip cookies

11-12-2021
donut
12 leftover

Birthday party
had two pieces of pizza 
small bag of chips

went back for more pizza – given two more pieces
small bag of chips

Got an inside piece of cake
“Do you want the rest of that, or half of it?”

“I'll take that piece.”

It was about 8”x3.5”x3.5”.

“Do you want pizza to take home?”

Ended up with 5 pieces.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Nov 20, 2021)

11-17-21
McDonalds pull-apart donut

11-18-21
pack of 6 crackers

“I didn't pay attention to how many chicken nuggets I made... Is 16 ok?”

“Yes”
(That's two more than last time.)

McDonalds pull-apart donut
2 cookies
1 small bag of fritos

11-19-21
donut today
4 leftover

48 tater tots

11-20-21
1” thick slice of pumpkin bread
snack pack of Cheetos


----------



## wolffeederblog (Nov 30, 2021)

11/22/21 dinner number 1
to go container filled with turkey, green beans, mashed potatoes
piece of pumpkin pie
2 large 4x4 brownies

11-24-21
3 pancakes

11-25-21 dinner number 2 and 3
cool whip bowl of pumpkin dump cake

11-26-21 
3 pancakes

11-27-21
3 pancakes

11-28-21
given a free Jr frosty key tag for a free jr frosty whenever I go to Wendys. Potential for 200 extra calories.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Dec 14, 2021)

12-2-21
Mcdonalds pull-apart donut

12-3-21
8 chocolate chip cookies
4x4x3 piece of cake
donut
1 pack of 2 chocolate chip cookies

12-5-21
piece of chocolate pie
piece of apple pie
3 lemon puffs

12-9-21
1 mini chocolate donut
1 cherry bite

12-10-21
8 cookies
1 pack of 2 chocolate chip cookies

12-13-21
4 cookies

12-14-21
6 cookies


----------



## wolffeederblog (Dec 25, 2021)

12-15-21
3 bite size cupcakes
3 pieces of pizza
5 pieces to take home
3 cookies
1 piece cheesecake

12-16-21
2 pineapple slices
2 cantalope pieces
1 strawberry

12-17-21
2 donuts
1 pineapple slice
1 strawberry
4400 calories worth of chocolate

12-24-21
15 cookies
12 pieces of fudge
10 brownies

12-25-21
12 cookies
6 chocolate drops
small meat and cheese arrangement – I hadn't really looked at the nutrition data on these before... One serving of the summer sausage is 180 calories with 140 being fat calories.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Feb 3, 2022)

1-21-22
2 donuts
2 leftover donuts

1-22-22
3 small pieces of pizza
4 pieces of pie

1-27-22
7 two bite brownies

1-28-22
2 donuts
2 leftover donuts

1-31-22
banana bread
6 two bite brownies


2-3-22
2/3 of a large plate of fries (2.5 times the fries that she got)


----------



## wolffeederblog (Feb 13, 2022)

1-21-22
2 donuts
2 leftover donuts

1-22-22
3 small pieces of pizza
4 pieces of pie

1-27-22
7 two bite brownies

1-28-22
2 donuts
2 leftover donuts

1-31-22
banana bread
6 two bite brownies


2-3-22
2/3 of a large plate ofries (2.5 times the fries that she got)

2-4-22
chocolate cake banana bread

2-5-22
chocolate cake banana bread
chocolate chip sandwich cookie

2-6-22
chocolate cake banana bread
chocolate chip sandwich cookie

2-7-22
3 biscuits with lunch

2-8-22
chocolate cake banana bread
piece of chocolate cake with peanut butter icing
3 biscuits with lunch

2-9-22
3 biscuits with lunch
her tater tots were piled up on the rest of a small dinner plate.
Mine were piled up on the rest of a large dinner plate.
2 hot dogs took up the same amount of space on both plates.

2-10-22
3 biscuits with lunch
fun size Snicker bar

2-11-22
2 donuts at work. I got 3 extra to take home.
There were 4 left out of the dozen.

2-12-22
“Do you like these? Why don't you take a few?”

“Ok.”

4 fried apple pies (4x390=1560)
4 chocolate Hostess cupcakes (4x170=680)
4 strawberry Hostess cupcakes (4x180=720)

I have found about 10 of the 19 pounds I lost, although my belly seems bigger than it was before...

I am wearing a size small shirt in the pictures. It used to button slightly easier...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Feb 13, 2022)

Older pics...


----------



## wolffeederblog (Feb 19, 2022)

2-14-22
1 red velvet cupcake
1 3x3 orange jello cake

2-15-22
3x3 orange jello cake

2-16-22
3x3 orange jello cake
2.5x5 chocolate birthday cake

2-17-22
3x3 orange jello cake

This piece of cake is for me... I figured you could have some cupcakes... (20 mini cupcakes at 100 calories each between the two packs.)

2-18-22
2 donuts at work
I got 3 extra to take home.
3 leftover


----------



## wolffeederblog (Mar 5, 2022)

2-23-22
3x3 orange jello cake


2-25-22
2 donuts at work
I got 3 extra to take home.
3 leftover
ended up eating about 14 of the cupcakes from the other day
7 2x3 pieces of birthday cake
1 fairly large coconut cupcake

3-1-22

Ordered a fish sandwich at Burger King.

“Those are mix and match two for $5. Would you like two, or just one?”

Two

-----

“Take these two donuts, if they're not too dried out to eat...”

3-5-22

Finished off one batch of potato salad the other day.

Tonight I was left enough potato salad that a regular serving (probably too much to begin with) would have left barely enough to put back in the fridge, so I ended up finishing off another mound of potato salad - about half of a large dinner plate.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 19, 2022)

3-7-22
4 small Hershey bars

3-8-22
ding dong

3-9-22
ding dong

I was debating adding the rest of what was in the bowl of chicken to my plate. It was about as much as I had already put on the plate, but just barely enough to put back in the fridge.

“Finish it,” she said, then patted my belly.

That was a large dinner plate with food.

3-11-22

2 donuts at work

3 extra to take home

4 leftover that I didn't leave for the ants

“I brought you a glazed crème filled donut...”



3-22-22

2 hot dogs

40 or so tater tots


3-24-22

1.5 donuts Turned out, the one had whipped peanut butter inside, so I got a different one


3-28-22

2 hot dogs
I have a feeling the serving size for tater tots isn't 40.

“I got you some marble cake loaf...” (10 pieces)


3-30-22

12 duplex cookies

3-31-22

6 duplex cookies

4-1-22

2 donuts at work
1 leftover

50 tater tots

I guess no one likes duplex cookies... I ended up with the other 34 in the pack.

4-2-22

5” diameter cinnamon roll

4-3-22

I bought a pint of vanilla ice cream to eat. I see it is supposed to be 3 servings, which means my usual serving is actually 4-5...

4-5-22

3 tiny reeces cups

4-6-22

1100 calories worth of 1% milk
two 100 calorie cereal packs
two 120 calorie cereal packs
four 160 calorie beef jerky packs
five 100 beef jerky packs


4-8-22

1 donut at work

“Do you want the other half of this donut?”

One donut to take home.

One person gave their donut to someone, who then put it with my stuff.
4-11-22

2 ding dongs

1 piece of cake

4-12-22

1 chocolate covered chocolate cake donut

ding dong

1 chocolate kreme filled donut

piece of cake

4-13-22 

ding dong


----------



## wolffeederblog (Apr 27, 2022)

4-18-22

cherry turnover

4-19-22

cherry turnover

4-20-22

apple turnover

4-21-22

cream filled donut

4-25-22

2 chocolate chip chocolate brownies

4-26-22

apple turnover
2 chocolate chip chocolate brownies

4-27-22

apple turnover


----------



## LarryTheNoodleGuy (Apr 28, 2022)

wolffeeder said:


> I was given a pack of 6 mini donuts today when I walked in. They expire today. 20 minutes later, someone set another pack on my desk. A couple hours later, someone else asked if I wanted the last two they had.



This happens to me, too! Sometimes people don't have to say anything, but when you are with people and there are a couple of slices of pizza left on the table and the waitress pushes them toward you with a smile without asking, you kinda suspect a feeder! Or maybe an admirer. I will always "clean up" a table!


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 28, 2022)

Why does my coworker hide the mini Baby Ruths and Paydays in the bottom of the candy tin? She knows I'll find them.


----------



## tracii 4591 (Apr 28, 2022)

This happened the other day a client that I had not met personally and only on the phone stopped by the farm office.
He had a hard time keeping his eyes off my fat rolls. LOLOL.
My boss came in and we discussed housing and breeding options for his horses,all went well and a contract was signed.
Even my boss caught him staring at my belly. My guess he is an FA


----------



## SSBHM (May 2, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> This happened the other day a client that I had not met personally and only on the phone stopped by the farm office.
> He had a hard time keeping his eyes off my fat rolls. LOLOL.
> My boss came in and we discussed housing and breeding options for his horses,all went well and a contract was signed.
> Even my boss caught him staring at my belly. My guess he is an FA



I've had some nice experiences where a lady will make eye contact smile and sometimes even come over to pat my belly. I make some quip about having a good appetite usually.


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 6, 2022)

4-28-22

cherry turnover
piece of banana bread

4-29-22

crème filled donut

4-30-22

piece of banana bread

5-3-22

3 duplex cookies

cupcake

5-4-22

piece of apple pie

5-5-22

piece of pizza

2 cookies


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 14, 2022)

My experiences seem to be losing their randomness...

5-8-22

3 duplex cookies

5-9-22

piece of apple pie

brownie

5-10-22

9 duplex cookies

piece of chocolate cake

5-11-22

free Frosty from Wendy's

small ice cream cup

5-12-22

crème filled donut

crème filled donut to take home

12 duplex cookies

5-13-22

piece of berry pie

2 brownies


----------



## wolffeederblog (May 29, 2022)

5-19-22

most of small fry
free frosty from Wendy's
crème filled donut

was handed another crème filled donut 

5-23-22

(was given 6 apple bites, 10 pieces of cookie cake, and 5 pieces of banana nut loaf)

6 apple bites


5-25-22

McDonalds cinnamon roll

“I got these for me, and these for you...”
6 chocolate chip cookies at 260/each

5-26-22

5” apple danish

1 of 6 cookies

5-27-22

blueberry muffin @ 610 cal
2 of 6 cookies

5-28-22

“I'll go get the box, and you can just take the rest of the cake home with you...”

So that is 6 pieces of cake...

5-29-22

blueberry muffin


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jun 10, 2022)

5-30-22

piece of chocolate cake

6-1-22
crème filled donut
2 pieces of white cake

6-4-22

1: “Did you have lunch?”

2: “I ate breakfast late...”

Me: “I didn't have anything.”

2: “He didn't have anything.”

1 brings out turkey lunch meat and hamburger buns

I make 2 sandwiches and get some chips

1: “Are you done with the turkey?”

Me: “Yes.”

1: “I'll go ahead and put it away then.”

6-6-22

2 poked my belly and did the Pillsbury Doughboy laugh

6-7-22

piece of orange cake

I had to sew the button back on my pants the other day. The tension from the button hole rubbed through the threads.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Jul 11, 2022)

6-18-22

16 3-packs of chocolate covered donettes

6-21-22

crème filled donut

6-24-22

banana pudding

4 pieces cake

6-30-22

crème filled donut
3 extra

7-1-22

2/3 of a 1lb 14oz bag of tater rounds


7-3-22

“One or two hot dogs?”

“Two.”

1 scoop macaroni and cheese

“One scoop or two?”

2 scoops pasta salad

2 scoops beans


7-4-22

4 pieces cake

1 peach pie


----------



## SSBHM (Jul 19, 2022)

tracii 4591 said:


> This happened the other day a client that I had not met personally and only on the phone stopped by the farm office.
> He had a hard time keeping his eyes off my fat rolls. LOLOL.
> My boss came in and we discussed housing and breeding options for his horses,all went well and a contract was signed.
> Even my boss caught him staring at my belly. My guess he is an FA


Probably should contact him for more business. He probably can't deny you anything!


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 5, 2022)

7-14

2 donuts at work
1 to take home

7-16-22

puts pasta on small plate to heat up after having some squash

Leaves me with a large plate of pasta, I put the last spoonful on my plate

7-17-22

basically 3 sandwiches

7-18-22

apple fritter from McDonalds

7-19-22

8 chocolate sandwich cookies

7-20-22

the other 28 chocolate sandwich cookies

7-21-22

1 donut at work
2 to take home

7-22-22

blueberry rhubarb rectangle

7-25-22

5 pieces of chicken at 270 cal each to finish off the pack instead of the usual 4

7-27-22

“I'm not sure whether to go get some turkey at the cafeteria, or just eat what I brought...”

“You could probably do both...”

8-1-22

crème filled donut

8-2-22

crème filled donut

I've noticed that lately, there's been enough food leftover that it's a bit more than what I would get for a serving but not enough that it's worth putting back in the fridge, so I end up eating it.

8-4-22

Noticed that newest coworker has quite the visible belly outline when relaxed. Also brought back two takeout containers from the cafeteria the last couple of times.

Another has taken to wearing looser clothes.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Aug 28, 2022)

8-9-22

“You can have the third pork chop, I'm going to have something else.”

8-11-22

I was standing in line holding a bag with two takeout containers in it.

“Can I get an 8 count of chicken nuggets?”

I noticed the server bagging the orders looked over at me and smiled.

“We gave you a 12 count today.”

8-12-22

2/3 small Frosty

8-14-22

piece of key lime pie

8-18-22

coworker kept pulling shirt back down to no avail, then gave up, the couple inch gap kept forming.

"The Streisand effect is a phenomenon that occurs when an attempt to hide, remove, or censor information has the unintended consequence of increasing awareness of that information," 

8-20-22

Coworker oblivious or didn't care that her belly button was visible in the gap between her shirt and pants.


8-21-22

1 cupcake

then given the other 5

8-26-22

2 donuts at work

2 to take home

piece of chocolate cake

8-28-22

Got a brownie sundae that had a clear lid on top of the cup. It was completely full up to the very edge of the lid.


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 6, 2022)

8-29-22

3”x5” piece of cake
3.5lbs macaroni and cheese
10 hot dogs

8-31-22
server at Wendy's assumed medium for my order

9-2-22
server at Wendy's 100 miles away assumed medium and asked if I wanted Large

9-4-22
cupcake

“Here, take these in your lunch...” (the 8 leftover cupcakes in the package)

9-5-22
6 more cupcakes
butter dish of peach dump cake
butter dish of blueberry dump cake
butter dish of corn
small container green beans
6 sandwich buns
small container of mac and cheese
8 eye of round steaks, uncooked but thawed


9-6-22
co-worker kept pulling on shirt, but it must have just been long enough


----------



## wolffeederblog (Sep 14, 2022)

9-8-22
2 chocolate chip cookies

9-9-22
donut

2 extra donuts

9-10-22
small fries

9-11-22
2 brownies

I noticed someone else in my circle letting her belly relax a little instead of sucking in all the time

9-12-22
4 brownies
2 small plates pasta salad
1 piece triple berry pie with two scoops ice cream

9-13-22
“Two plain biscuits with strawberry jelly...”

“Do you want butter with that, too?”

----------

buy two cookies get one free

9-14-22
cupcake


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 4, 2022)

9-21-22

buy two cookies get one free

Pretty sure 55 tater tots isn't a normal serving size, but that is what was left for me out of about 75.

9-22-22

buy two cookies get one free

9/23/22
donut

2 extra donuts

9/24/22

piece of banana bread

9/26/22
piece of cake
piece of banana bread

9-30-22
2 donuts
3 extra donuts
19 oatmeal raisin cookies

10-3-22
piece of pumpkin bread

10-4-22
piece of pumpkin bread
2 bite size red velvet cupcakes


----------



## wolffeederblog (Oct 23, 2022)

10-7-22
small combo at Wendys (coupon)
2/3 of an extra small fry

10-8-22
piece of cake


10-10-22
3 chocolate chip cookies

10-11-22
3 chocolate chip cookies

10-12-22
“Did you get some cookies today?”
3 chocolate chip cookies

10-14-22
donut at work

1 leftover donut

10-17-22
5 chocolate chip cookies

10-18-22
1 chocolate chip cookie

10-19-22
“I got you another box of poptarts...”

10-20-22
Ordered two plain biscuits with strawberry jelly 

Received two plain biscuits, 3 butter, 5 jelly packs.

10-21-22

2 donuts at work

2 extra

-------

Plain chicken combo at Wendy's
-“Here's a coupon for an extra chicken sandwich if you want to use it.”

-cashier made fries medium, then asked what size I wanted

free tiny Frosty with key tag


----------



## wolffeederblog (Nov 5, 2022)

10-22-22

5 poptart packs

10-25-22

“Now that it is cooler outside and not as hot in the kitchen, I can do more baking...”

10-28-22

crème filled donut at work

2 boxes of chocolate poptarts

10-29-22

“You'll eat some of this chex mix, won't you?”

10-30-22

2 cupcakes

10-31-22
Lunch bowls seem to have a bit more in them this week.

11-4-22
donut at work
4 left

11-5-22
4 chicken nuggets in box for lunch, I was hoping for leftovers to get more

“Do you want three more?
“Yes.”

still had leftovers...

puts four in a bowl for me
“How many do you want?”
“I don't know...”

“Is six more ok?”
“Yes.”

Puts 2 more in bowl.

13 total.


----------

